# الوقاية من الحريق



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الوقاية من الحريق

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ	-	توريد جميع المواد والعمالة والمعدات لتوريد وتركيب نظام الوقاية من الحريق حسب الموضح بالرسومات والموصف في هذا القسم.
1/2	المراجع
أ	-	ansi	المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
ansi b1.20.1	أسنان لولب الماسورة .
Ansi b16.1	حواف (شفة) الماسورة الحديد الزهر وتركيبات بحواف درجة 25 ، 125 ، 250 و 800 .
Ansi b16.3	تركيبات بمسامير حديد قابل للطرق 150 ، 300 رطل .
ب	-	astm	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد
astm a53	ماسورة صلب أسود مجلفن بالغمس الساخن بطبقة زنك ملحومة وبدون لحام .
ج	-	nfpa	الجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحريق .
Nfpa10	طفايات الحريق المحمولة .
Nfpa 13	تركيب نظام المرشات .
Nfpa 14	نظم المواسير القائمة والخرطوم .
Nfpa 20	معدات الوقاية من الحريق .
Nfpa 1961	خرطوم الحريق .
Nfpa 1963	لولبة المسامير والحشيات لتوصيلات خرطوم الحريق .
د	-	ul	مختبرات الضامنين .
Ul 299	طفايات الحريق الكيمائية الجافة .
Ul 711	معدلات واختبارات الحريق لطفايات الحريق .
هـ	-	awwa	الجمعية الأمريكية لأعمال المياه


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات 
أ-	معلومات عن المواد والمعدات : تتضمن الكتالوجات والبيانات الفنية لكل مكون أو جهاز مستخدم في النظام .
ب-	يقوم المقاول بتقديم المعلومات الموضحة لإجراءات التشغيل والصيانة التي يطلبها المهندس.
ج-	ينبغي تقديم تسلسل التشغيل والتخطيطات الكهربائية ورسومات التوصيلات .
د-	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية: توضح رسومات الورشة التنفيذية المواضع وتفاصيل ال䘪شغيل والتركيب لجميع المعدات المرتبطة بنظم الوقاية من الحريق .
هـ-	الشهادات والضمانات :
1- ضمانات الصانع لجميع معداته المسجلة.
2- شهادة المطابقة .
3- تقارير الاختبارات .
و-	تعليمات التشغيل والصيانة :
1- لجميع المعدات والمجموعات .
2- كراسة تعريف الصمامات .

1/4	الضمان
أ-	يقوم المقاول بتقديم ضمان كتابي يغطى التشغيل السليم المقبول لنظام الحماية من الحريق لجميع الأجزاء لفترة ( 2 ) عامين بعد تاريخ القبول . خلال هذه الفترة يقوم المقاول بإصلاح أو استبدال آي عمل معيب ودفع تكلفة الإصلاح أو الاستبدال . 

1/5	ضمان الجودة
أ-	جميع الأعمال المشمولة بهذا القسم يتم تركيبها طبقا للأحكام المطبقة للمقاييس واللوائح والنظم التالية :
1-	مختبرات المصنع fm .
2- مختبرات الضامنين ul .
3- الاتحاد القومي للوقاية من الحريق nfpa.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات
2/1	المواسير والتركيبات
‌أ-	تكون تمديدات المواسير لخزائن خراطيم الحريق ونظام المواسير القائمة ونظام المرشات من مواسير صلب اسود بدون لحام ومطابقة لمقاييس ASTM A53 جدول 40 وأطراف محززة بالدلفنة . 
وتكون التركيبات من تركيبات إقفال الحريق وبقارنات إقفال حريق أو حسب توصيات الصانع وتكون توصيلات ورؤوس المرشات من نوع ذو تركيب إطباقي. 
‌ب-	تمديدات المواسير المخفية في جدران المباني تكون محمية ضد الصدأ بشريط أو بلفات من التغليف المقاوم للصدأ والمعتمد من المهندس . تدهن جميع التمديدات المكشوفة بدهان ميناء أحمر ومطابقا لمتطلبات القسم 900 09 - الدهان .
‌ج-	تمديدات مواسير خطوط مياه الحريق خارج المبنى تكون من البولي فينيل كلورايد الغير لدن (UPVC) جدول 80 مطابقا ASTMD . يجب ان تتطابق خطوط مياه الحريق مع متطلبات قسم 668 02 – نظام توزيع المياه.

2/2	خزائن خراطيم الحريق المركبة سطحيا
أ-	تكون خزائن خراطيم الحريق مدرجة لدى مختبرات الضامنين UL من صندوق صلب عيار 20 Gauge وباب زجاج مقسى معتم كامل بإطار قطاعات صلب أنبوبية عيار 18 Gauge بمفصلة صلب متصلة ( ومسمار نحاس ). تكون الخزائن مشتملة على مجموعة حامل خرطوم حريق 1.5 بوصة مفرد مطابقا لمتطلبات NFPA 14 مع قارنة من نحاس مصبوب وخرطوم طول 30م كتان وصمام زاوية وفوهة الضباب وملحقات الصانع القياسية. وتكون الخزائن من النوع المركب سطحيا حسب الموضح بالرسومات ومزودة بطفايات حريق متنقلة 4.5 كيلوجرام أمان متعددة الأغراض من النوع الكيميائي الجاف حسب ما هو مذكور أدناه وتشطب جميع الأجزاء والمركبات بطبقة بودرة (Powder coated) بتشطيب أحمر اللون من بوليستر مطلي الكتروستاتيكيا ومنصهر حراريا ويمكن إعادة الدهان عليه ثانية. تزود الخزائن بباب زجاج أمان شفاف مقسى وبخردوات الصانع القياسية .

2/3	خزائن خراطيم الحريق من النوع الغاطس داخل تجويف الحائط
أ‌-	تكون نوعية خزائن خراطيم الحريق غائرة بدون برواز تتطابق مع متطلبات خزائن خراطيم الحريق المركبة على السطح المذكورة بالبند السابق أعلاه ولكن بباب من الصلب بنظارة جزئية من الزجاج المقسى المعتم وبإطار من قطاعات الصلب الأنبوبية عيار 18 . تشتمل الخزائن على مجموعة حامل خرطوم حريق 1.5 بوصة مفرد بخرطوم كتان طول 30 م وصمام زاوية وفوهة ضباب قابلة للضبط وطفاية حريق متنقلة سعة 4.5 كيلوجرام متعددة الأغراض من النوع الكيميائي الجاف كما سيأتي ذكرها فيما بعد.

2/4	طفايات حريق متنقلة متعددة الأغراض
‌أ-	مطفأة حريق متنقلة متعددة الأغراض بطلاء بالمينا الأحمر وغلاف صلب ومدرجة لدى مختبرات الضامنين UL ومعتمدة من FM وسعة 4.5 كجم فئةA+B+C متعددة الأغراض من النوع الكيماوي الجاف ( قاعدة فوسفات أمونيوم ) كاملة بمقبض الضغط ومقياس الضغط والسناد الكابولى للتركيب على الجدار .

2/5	طفايات حريق متنقلة بثاني أكسيد الكربون
أ‌-	طفايات الحريق المتنقلة بطلاء بالمينا أحمر وغلاف ألمنيوم ومدرجة لدى مختبرات الضامنين UL ومعتمدة من FM سعة 4.5 كجم (10باوند) ولها عامل ثاني أكسيد الكربون كاملة بمقبض الضغط والسناد الكابولى للتركيب على الجدار.

2/6 توصيلة المطافئ (الدفاع المدني)
أ-	تكون توصيلة المطافئ مدرجة لدى مختبرات الضامنين UL من النوع الجدارى من النحاس الصب بجسم مدخل مزدوج الفتحات وصمام مصفق ولها أنفين (أنثى) مزدوجين مصقولين من النحاس قطر 2.5 بوصة وبطرف صلب N.P.T.X ولولب دوران الخرطوم والأغطية والسلاسل بلولب قياسي NH ومقاس الوصلة حسب الموضح أو الموصف في NFPA 1963ومطابقة لمتطلبات إدارة المطافئ (الدفاع المدني) المحلية ويكون للوحدة غطاء ثقب الحائط من نحاس صب مصقول ونهو مطابق للتوصيلات ومنقوش عليه بكلمات بالإنجليزية والعربية " ماسورة قائمة - توصيلة الدفاع المدني والحريق" .

2/7	صمام خرطوم الحريق (FHV)
‌أ-	يكون مدرجا لدى مختبرات الضامنين UL ومعتمد من FM ومناسبا لاستخدامه كمصدر إضافي للإمداد بالمياه بواسطة خدمة الحريق. يكون له مخرج مفرد مزود ببطاقة نحاسية مستديمة مصقولة منقوش عليها " صمام مطافئ حائطي " وله NPT (أنثى) أنف ذو لولب (ذكر) بالغطاء والسلسلة. أسنان اللولب تكون مطابقة لمتطلبات إدارة الحريق ( الدفاع المدني) المحلية. المقاسات تكون كما هو موضح بالرسومات. 

2/8	نظام الرشاشات
أ-	رؤوس الرشاشات 
1-	عام : تكون رؤوس الرشاشات الأتوماتيكية مدرجة لدى مختبرات الضامنين UL)) ومعتمدة لدى FM من نوع عنصر قابل للانصهار. تكون ذات ثقب تفريغ بقطر اسمي 0.5 بوصة (12.7مم ) ومعامل K 6.5 ووحدة ضغط عمل أقصى 175 باوند/البوصة المربعة PSI ومعايرة حراريا 74 درجة مئوية . توضع رؤوس الرشاشات حيثما هو موضح بالرسومات وطبقا لمقاييس NFPA 13.
2-	رؤوس الرشاشات المدلاة الغير ظاهرة : رشاشات متساطحة مخفية براس رش نحاس وصحيفة تغطية ملونة قطر 92مم بارزة بحد أقصى 76و4 مم اسفل السقف . يكون لون صحيفة الغطاء متجانسا مع لون السقف في تلك المنطقة . يمتص الرشاش الحرارة من خلال صحيفة السقف المحكمة إلى حلقة دعم بسبيكة منصهر والتي عند درجة حرارتها المعايرة تسقط الصحيفة وتكشف عن الرشاش للحرارة المباشرة من الحريق وتقوم الحرارة بإذابة العنصر المنصهر لإطلاق دفق الماء .
3-	رؤوس المرشات المدلاة (الغائرة) : تكون من النوع الغائر المدلى ( قابل للضبط ) من الكروم اللامع بطول 8/3 2 [اثنين وثلاثة أثمان بوصة] وعرض 1.5 بوصة ( عبر اذرع الإطار ) . تكون رأس كل رشاشة مزودة بأغطية معدنية غائرة مطلاة بالكروم وقابلة للضبط قطر 4/1 3 [ثلاثة وربع بوصة] - جميع المقاسات اسمية . عنصر من سبيكة قابلة للانصهار أحكم الإغلاق بقائم مركزي من البرونز بواسطة كرة من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ. عند ذوبان السبيكة عند معدلها الحراري يضغط على الكرة إلى أعلى في القائم المركزي بحيث يطلق عدد 2 قاذف مشغلا الرشاشات .
4-	رؤوس الرشاشات القائمة : تكون مطلاة بالكروم اللامع وعنصر سبيكة الانصهار محكم الإغلاق في قائم انضغاطي برونزي مركزي بواسطة كرة من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ. عند ذوبان سبيكة الانصهار عند معدلها الحراري تدفع الكرة إلى أعلى في القائم مطلقة عدد 2 قاذف ( باعث ) ومشغلا الرشاشات .
5-	رؤوس رشاشات الحائط الجانبية: تكون رؤوس رشاشات الحائط الجانبية الدرجة الأمنية من الكروم البراق بطول 3\8 2 بوصة وعرض 1.5 بوصة (عبر اذرع اطار) . تصمم رؤوس الرشاش بانحراف خاص والذى يسبب تصرف غالبية المياه الى جانب واحد بالشكل القياسى للصانع . يكون عنصر سبيكة الانصهار محكم الإغلاق فى قائم انضغاطى برونزى مركزى بواسطة كرة من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ . عند ذوبان سبيكة الانصهار عند معدلها الحرارى تدفع الكرة الى اعلى فى مركز القائم مطلقة عدد 2 قاذف ( باعث ) ومشغلا الرشاشات. يتم توريد رؤوس الرشاشات كاملة بملحقات التركيب والمستلزمات وكافة المثبتات اللازمة للتركيب الأمثل.
‌ب-	مبينات سريان الماء 
1-	تكون مبينات سريان الماء من خلال ريش دوارة من نوع يركب بقامطة وتكون الريش داخلة في الماسورة ومن خلال ثقب محفور في الماسورة ومؤخر إعادة دوارة لحظي وضابط توقيت قابل للضبط من 30 إلى 60 ثانية ــ تكون الوحدة مجهزة للتشغيل على تيار 220 فولت 1 فاز 60 هيرتز بملامسات للوصل إلى لوحة إنذار الحريق الرئيسية.
ج-	وحدة صمام تحكم الدفق الأرضية FCVA 
1-	مجموعة صمام تحكم أرضية تكون مثل مبين سريان الماء المذكور عاليه وحسب الموضح تفصيلا في الرسومات .
د-	أجراس الإنذار 
1-	توريد أجراس إنذار عند كل مبين سريان ماء وفى مواضع مركزية حيثما هو مطلوب وتكون الأجراس بمقاس 150مم ما لم ينص على غير ذلك ومن نوع أحادى الطرق أو الاهتزازي حسب المطلوب للخدمة ويعمل على جهد 220 فولت 1 فاز 60هيرتز.
هـ-	مفاتيح إشراف الصمام 
1-	توريد مفاتيح إشراف لصمام مدرجة لدى مختبرات الضامنين UL طبقا لما هو مطلوب ومرتبة بحيث تكتشف وضع الإغلاق أو الفتح لصمامات التحكم . توصل المفاتيح إلى صمامات التحكم المختلفة الواقعة تحت إشراف المفاتيح وتكون المفاتيح كاملة وشاملة مفاتيح عدم العبث بها والزخرفة وموصلات التوصيل إلى لوحة إنذار الحريق الرئيسية والخواص الكهربائية المتوافقة مع نظام إنذار الحريق .
د-	صمام الإنذار 
1-	يكون الصمام من جسم حديد زهر قطعة واحدة حسب الموضح بالرسومات ومدرج في مختبرات الضامنين UL ومعتمد من FM . يكون الصمام مزودا بجميع الملحقات اللازمة والزخارف شاملة مقياس ضغط الماء ومفتاح الضغط للإنذار الكهربائي للوحة إنذار الحريق الرئيسية .
و-	صمام الغمر 
1-	يكون مدرج لدى مختبرات الضامنين UL جسم الصمام من الحديد الزهر قطعة واحدة من نوع و بحافة × حافة بعلبة أدوات أساسية مصممة للاستعمال مع تشغيل خط الدليل الرطب ومقاسه حسب المبين بالرسومات. يكون الصمام مناسبا لضغط عمل بحد أقصى 175 باوند/البوصة المربعة PSI ويكون كاملا بالملحقات ومفتاح إنذار الضغط والمتداخل على نظام إنذار الحريق الرئيسي وإنذار محركات الماء .
ز-	تعريف الصمام 
1-	تزود الصمامات ببطاقات مدرجة لدى UL لجميع صمامات التحكم والصرف والاختبار والإنذار طبقا لمقاييس NFPA رقم 13 و14.
2/9	نظام الإخماد FM 200 
أ-	وصف وتشغيل النظام:
1-	النظام عبارة عن نظام إطفاء FM 200 غامر كليا مصمم لإمداد تركيز منتظم 7% FM200 كلى حسب المبين بالرسومات وطبقا لمقاييس NFPA 2001 .
2-	يشغل النظام بواسطة نظام دائرة ثنائية من مجموعة مؤتلفة من كاشفات دخان بالتأين. والتشغيل الآلى فى كل منطقة منفصلة محمية يكون كالتالى:
-	حث مكتشف واحد فى أى دائرة سوف :
-	يضئ اللمبة الخاصة بالمنطقة (دائرة) على وحدة التحكم.
-	يمد جرس مسموع بإشارة قبل الإنذار متعلقة بتلك المنطقة التى تم حث المكتشف فيها.
-	يرسل إشارة إلى نظام الإنذار بالحريق للمبنى.
3-	تشغيل كاشف ثان فى الدائرة الأخرى سوف:
أ)	يضىء اللمبة الخاصة بدائرة المنطقة على وحدة التحكم.
ب)	يمد إشارة بوق مسموع للتقييم متعلقة بالمنطقة التى تم تشغيل المكتشف بها.
ج)	يوقف نظام تكييف الهواء و/ أو يقفل خامدات الحريق.
د)	يشغل آلية ذات تأخير زمنى التى سوف تؤخر إطلاق الـ FM 200 لمدة 30 ثانية لازمة من أجل إنذار تحذيرى للأفراد لإخلاء المنطقة قبل إطلاق FM 200 .
4-	يكون تدفق FM 200 :
- يفصل طاقة معدات الحاسب الآلى والطاقة عن الغرف المحددة بالرسومات .
5-	يكون النظام قادرا على العمل بواسطة مفتاح تدفق يدوى لكل مساحة محمية . يكون لمفتاح تشغيل التدفق اليدوى الافضلية فى كافة الاوقات للتأخير وفصل الاجهزة بالنظام.
يجب ان يشمل النظام نظام تغذية طوارىء .
ب-	المواد والمعدات 
1-	متطلبات عامة : تكون المواد والمعدات منتجات قياسية من أحدث تصميم للصانع ومناسبة لأداء الوظائف المطلوبة.
ج-	نظام التحكم والمراقبة
1- تركب وحدة تحكم كهربائية لاداء الوظائف الضرورية لتشغيل الكشف ونظام و FM 200 لاخماد الحريق .
2- تبيت وحدة التحكم بالتركيب على الحائط فى غلاف ملائم من الواح معدنية لحماية الدوائر الكهربائية . تكون NEMA نوع 1 خزانة معدنية بابواب مفصلية مقفلة.
3-	تعمل وحدة التحكم على جهد وفقا للمحدد بالرسومات ، تيار متردد، 50/60 هيرتز . يكون استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية لها 10 وات فى حالة الاستقرار و 200 وات فى حالة ذروة الطلب.
4- يجب ان تتحكم وحدة تحكم FM 200 فى دوائر الكاشفات ومؤخرات الزمن ورؤوس التحكم ومفاتيح التدفق اليدوية والمعدات المطلوبة الاخرى . يجب ان تكون كافة هذه الدوائر مراقبة لكى عندما يحدث اشارة انذار مرئية أو صوتية عند وحدة التحكم تنبأ عن حدوث خطأ .
5- يجب ان تراقب وحدة التحكم كافة حاويات تخزين FM 200 ضد انخفاض الضغط . يجب وضع مفتاح ضغط على كل حاوية ويجب ان يحدث اشارة انذار خطر مرئية وصوتية الى اللوحة .
6- يجب ان تراقب وحدة التحكم كافة الامان للخطر الارضى .
7- يجب ان يستخدم هذا النظام زمن تأخير قدره 30 ثانية لتأخير اطلاق FN 200 بعد ان تكون وحدة التحكم قد استلمت اشارات الانذار من دوائر الاستكشاف . يصمم مؤخر الزمن من اجزاء اليكترونية جامدة قابلة للضبط من صفر الى 120 ثانية . يجب ان تفصل دائرة المؤقت اوتوماتيكيا عندما تعترض وتبدأ التشغيل عند بداية الدورة عند ازالة الاعتراض.
8- يجب تأمين ايقاف المفاتيح لمنع تدفق FM 200 اذا كانت تلك المفاتيح تحث خلال فترة اعادة الشحن .
9-	محطات الجذب اليدوية يكون لها غلاف تبييت من المعدن الصب مع ضبط ترتيب الإطلاق لمنع تفريغ النظام العرضى.
10-	يتم ترتيب أماكن الكاشفات ووضعها على مسافات .. الخ بالمطابقة مع مواصفات الصانع وكاشف الدخان يكون له حالة تدل على LED من أجل المراقبة بالنظر. يتم مراقبة حساسية الكاشف بدون إزالة رأس الكاشف.
11-	تعمل أجراس الإنذار على قوى كهربائية ذات أقطاب بتيار مستمر جهد 24 فولت.
12-	تعمل أبواق الإنذار على قوى كهربائية ذات أقطاب بتيار مستمر جهد 24 فولت .
13-	جميع تمديدات الأسلاك تجهز وتركب بواسطة المقاول بالمطابقة مع القواعد الممكن تطبيقها من لائحة الكهرباء الوطنية.
د –	تخزين وتوزيع FM 200 :
1-	يكون لكل منطقة محمية إمدادها المنفصل من FM 200 .
2-	يخزن FM 200 فى حاويات اسطوانية مضغوطة عاليا بالنيتروجين الجاف إلى 2048 ميجاباسكال Mpa (360 باوند/البوصة المربعة) عند 21 درجة مئوية (70 درجة فهرنهيت) وتزود كل حاوية تخزين العامل المساعد بمجموعة صمام تفريغ تعمل بالتحكم مع أنبوب غمس وسدادة أمان لتنفيس الضغط الزائد، وبوابة ملئ ، ومقياس ضغط ، ومفتاح ضغط لتسهيل المراقبة البصرية والكهربائية لضغط الحاوية. يجب ان تكون سعة حاويات تخزين FM 200 حسب المحدد بالرسومات .
3-	يتم تثبيت كل حاوية تخزين فى مكانها بكوابيل احتجاز صلب .
4-	يوزع FM 200 على كل مكان من المنطقة المحمية من خلال فوهات تفريغ.
5-	جميع تمديدات مواسير التوزيع تكون بالتطابق مع أحدث متطلبات مدرجة فى قائمة NFPA . تدعم تمديدات المواسير بإحكام بأدوات تعليق مدرجة فى معامل الضامنين UL مع سماح للتمدد والانكماش.
6-	جميع التصغير فى مقاس المواسير يجب أن يتم باستخدام تركيبات مسلوبة بنبل مسلوب مشكل بالطرق وغير مقبول استخدام الجلب ( وصلات المواسير ) للتصغير.
7-	تبرغل كل أطوال المواسير وتنظف بالنفخ وتمسح بمذيبات مناسبة لإزالة الرايش وورنيش المصنع وزيوت القطع قبل التجميع. 

2/10	الصمامات
أ‌-	يرجع إلى القسم 15100 ـ الصمامات .

2/11	المضخات
أ- يرجع إلى القسم 160 15 - المضخات .

2/12	أدوات تعليق ودعامات المواسير
أ-	ارجع إلى القسم 140 15- أدوات التعليق والدعامات .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3) : التنفيذ
3/1	التركيب
أ- يتم التركيب طبقا للمقاييس المطبقة للجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحريق . تكون جميع المعدات والأجهزة المستخدمة مسجلة إما لدى مختبرات الضامنين " قائمة الوقاية من الحريق " أو دليل الاعتماد المشترك للمصنع "
ب-	يتم تركيب نظم الوقاية من الحريق طبقا لمقاييس nfpa- 12a , 70, 72a, 72e, 2001 . يتم تركيب النظام بواسطة شركة متخصصة تتعامل بشكل منتظم في أعمال تركيب نظم الإطفاء . تخضع الشركة لاعتماد المهندس . يكون التركيب طبقا لمتطلبات القسم 050 15 - المواد والطرق الأساسية .
ج‌-	معاينة ومراجعة النظام 
1-	بعد إكمال أعمال التركيب يتم معاينة واختبار النظام بواسطة العاملين المدربين للصانع طبقا لإجراءات الصانع الموصى بها في حضور المهندس .

3/2	المعاينة والاختبار
أ-	يتم اختبار النظام لإيضاح أن جميع الوظائف تعمل طبقا لما هو مطلوب ويتم إجراء الاختبارات طبقا للمتطلبات المطبقة لــ nfpa ويتم إجراء اختبار التفريغ لكل منطقة على أن يتم اختبار كل منطقة بشكل منفصل ويتم وضع سدادات ( تغطية ) نظام التمديدات للمواسير وإخضاعه إلى الحد الأدنى لضغط الماء الاستاتيكى وهو 5و1 ضعف ضغط التشغيل التصم䙊مى لمدة ساعتين بدون تسريب أو فقد للضغط .
بعد انتهاء اختبار الأداء يتم استكمال أعمال الضبط اللازمة وإعادة ضبط التحكم والمعدات.


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (15 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ممكن تعرفنا هذه البنود تخص إشتراطات مكافحة الحريق فى أى بلد ؟؟

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## سراب القاضي (15 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
المعلومات مفيدة جدا وقيمة
تقبلوا مروري وتحياتي


----------



## architect one (15 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس أبو أحمد هذه المواصفات يمكن تطبيقها في أي بلد وشكرأً لمرورك


----------



## م لؤى محمد (16 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
المعلومات مفيدة جدا وقيمة
تقبلوا مروري وتحياتي*​


----------



## architect one (25 فبراير 2010)

المهندس لؤي شكراً لمرورك وبارك الله بك .


----------



## السيد احمد (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## architect one (13 مايو 2010)

السيد أحمد بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك .


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

موضوع جدا ممتاز ومميــــــــــــــــــــــز
مع 
طرح وشرح رائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا االابداع
وزادكم الله من فضله و جوده و كرمه وعلمه و فتح الله لك ابواب النعيم في الدنيا و الآخرة 
و أنا ارجو الزملاء المرور على مواضيعي بقسم التكييف و التبريد بهذا الخصوص عن
 كيفية تصميم شبكات رشاشات الماء خطوة خطوة علها تكون اضافة متواضعة لما تفضلت به 
كل عام وانتم بكامل الصحة و الخير


----------



## Noor.arch (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## hίµσ_έlηίηŎ (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يالغالي 

ماقصرت 

في ميزان حسناتك 

موفق ~


----------



## medo_152 (6 أبريل 2011)

نشكر لك معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## حسام الحسني (20 مارس 2013)

لكم منا الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسام الحسني (23 مارس 2013)

لكم منا الشكر والتقير


----------



## حسام جيرةالله (26 مارس 2013)

[بارك الله لك وجزاك خيرا عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## M.GHARYEB ALBANNA (1 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااا ^_^


----------

